# Easy way to 'chip' your own wood from chunks??



## expat smoker (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm in Thailand and have found a good local fruit wood that I can only get in larger chunks and I would like to turn it into smaller chips.  I did try a machete and very tedious and dangerous, then I tried my Skill saw and even more dangerous.  Don't have a chain saw and this is a hard wood.

Any other suggestions to turn chunks into chips?? and what is the ideal size of a 'chip'??


----------



## cliffcarter (Feb 24, 2013)

Try a hammer and chisel, you should be able to get them fairly thin.


----------



## expat smoker (Feb 24, 2013)

OK, that sounds a bit less tedious [and maybe safer], but looking for a quicker way.

Thanks Carter......


----------



## geerock (Feb 24, 2013)

How big are the chunks you're dealing with?  Why not just use the chunks if they're not too big?  Better flavor, longer lasting.  I get pretty good sized chunks from local orchard and make smaller chunks with a hatchet.  In a short time I've got 40 to 50 pieces and thats good for a lot of smokes.


----------



## linguica (Feb 24, 2013)

I use a firewood sawbuck and a couple of quick bar clamps to hold the wood. Then slice the wood into 3 to 4 inch thick rounds. Those can be further split with a hand ax.  Always      Safety First.

http://www.wikihow.com/Build-a-Sawbuck-for-Cutting-Firewood


----------



## expat smoker (Feb 26, 2013)

geerock said:


> How big are the chunks you're dealing with? Why not just use the chunks if they're not too big? Better flavor, longer lasting. I get pretty good sized chunks from local orchard and make smaller chunks with a hatchet. In a short time I've got 40 to 50 pieces and thats good for a lot of smokes.


The chunks are about the size of the average foot, cut off at the ankle and I have used the whole chunk in the past when using charcoal and they did burn long and slow.  The chunks are mostly branches that were too hard to split, but I can't complain because they  were free and a good tasting wood.

I have since switched to propane and maybe I could do the same, using the propane to ignite the knuckle of wood?? Would I need a pan with holes or just place it on the propane hob??

That would save a lot of labor and be a lot safer......


----------

